# Music Theory for Classical Music Exams



## dhwanisangeet

It is very important to understand the theory part of music but it is found to be tough to remember so how you prepared for it.


----------



## Nate Miller

First, music theory is not hard. It is easy. Function harmony is very easy. So stop worrying and making it hard because it is not and you are just making things difficult for yourself.

don't try and memorize things like you are taking a history exam

the most important thing, is to be able to spell chords quickly. That can help in so many ways. From resolving figured bass to identifying non harmonic tones in a melody, to analyzing a modulation....spelling chords quickly and accurately makes all that very easy to do.

so if theory seems hard, spell me a Gb half diminished chord....if you can't do that quickly, then you have found the root cause of your theory problems.


----------



## ancore

it takes some practice, but it's not hard and it's the fundation of composing. First step is the chord spelling ofc


----------



## Sekhar

The question is: how many years did it take you before it became "easy" - it's easy to forget that.


----------



## lolitacallas

In my experience, I take it all in veeery slowly because my brain tends to play hide and seek...*rolls eyes* and I am first and foremost a singer, and it wasn't until I started playing the piano that I would understand rhythm and melody waaay faster and actually remember and not freak out when a melodic dictation is being given out to us students... and I have been studying for 7, buyt REALLY been able to study for about 3. specially last year. Piano was a game changer. And lastly but not least, try to rid yourself from personal drama..dont let it come to your mind. try to study when you are not feeling stressed or troubled. It will not work and it will bring you more trouble and obstacles than joy.


----------



## lolitacallas

what is it you are having trouble with??


----------



## vsm

As everything else, start approaching it step-by-step. In no time your brain will get used to its basic concepts, and without even you being aware of the process, you'll start learning it a faster pace.

Do you know already the material you wish to start learning with?


----------



## R3PL4Y

Practice helps a lot with a lot of the basics that help you understand more complicated things. Just try to take the time to practice analyzing scores for harmony and writing out chords.


----------



## jegreenwood

I'm still at the practicing stage. I use an app called Tenuto (also available at https://www.musictheory.net/exercises) which is effectively a set of digital flashcards.


----------

